# A very unhappy camper



## M1M (Mar 20, 2008)

My nephew :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 20, 2008)

Jeez...give him his cookie back.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 20, 2008)

It looks more like he is in an urgent need of a diaper change ^^
crying is the only thing I hate about kids


----------



## M1M (Mar 20, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> It looks more like he is in an urgent need of a diaper change ^^
> crying is the only thing I hate about kids



I like the other guys idea better than yours


----------



## Emerana (Mar 20, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 20, 2008)

why? are you sick of all the poopy diapies? ^^


----------



## M1M (Mar 20, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> why? are you sick of all the poopy diapies? ^^



Well I am blessed with being an uncle. My kids are out of diapers, so actually yes I am sick of poopy diapers. When he has one I start looking for my Sister


----------



## M1M (Mar 20, 2008)

When he grows up he is gonna hate me lmao

HA HA


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 20, 2008)

> When he grows up he is gonna hate me lmao


 
Talk about an understatement....


Cute pics, though.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2008)

Poor thing. He's distressed, and instead of consoling him, his uncle puts that black box with round window in front of his face ... *wail more*.

And later uncle will have blackmail material to show to the girl-friend...!


----------



## petey (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL


----------



## DragonHeart (Mar 21, 2008)

being a dad of three wonderful boys, I have seen My share of these type pics...


----------



## M1M (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok Last one, I swear :lmao:


----------



## danir (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic shots.


----------



## haduyenhoa (Mar 21, 2008)

nice boy


----------



## quickshot (Mar 21, 2008)

I love how we're all laughing at his upset little face. Good times, good times.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 22, 2008)

aaawwww.... i can almost hear him.. 

You really should give back the cookies. 


somebody call the waambulance.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, he's breaking my heart! How preciously sad!


----------



## M1M (Mar 24, 2008)

danir said:


> Fantastic shots.



Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## M1M (Mar 24, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> aaawwww.... i can almost hear him..
> 
> You really should give back the cookies.
> 
> ...



No, its one of those screams where no noise comes out :lmao:


----------



## heinzsoup (Mar 24, 2008)

These are amazing!!!!  I love them!!!

Sue


----------



## lockwood81 (Mar 24, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> somebody call the waambulance.


 

:lmao:


----------



## M1M (Mar 25, 2008)

heinzsoup said:


> These are amazing!!!!  I love them!!!
> 
> Sue



Thanks Sue! 


-Nate


----------



## jopu (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice pics! But is he crying because daddy is just snapping pics... :mrgreen:


----------



## M1M (Mar 25, 2008)

jopu said:


> Nice pics! But is he crying because *uncle* is just snapping pics... :mrgreen:




^ Fixed


----------



## surfndcoolwater (May 17, 2008)

how adorable!!!!!


----------



## roentarre (May 17, 2008)

Wow,so cute and adorable


----------



## craig (May 17, 2008)

Nice. I love unsympathetic shots of children.

Love & Bass


----------



## M1M (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Lyncca (May 19, 2008)

Those are awesome, but you really are a bully for taking his pictures when he is crying his eyes out!


----------



## M1M (May 20, 2008)

I guess this was over the line also 









Lyncca said:


> Those are awesome, but you really are a bully for taking his pictures when he is crying his eyes out!


----------



## Lyncca (May 20, 2008)

Shame on you!


----------



## M1M (May 20, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> Shame on you!


----------



## createnetwork (May 21, 2008)

Haha, I love these shots, they crack me up.


----------



## 3of11 (May 21, 2008)

The first shot is my favorite.  It really is great.  As I went further to more sad faces it made me a little sad too.  However, love the first one.


----------



## lilysmom (May 21, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## M1M (May 22, 2008)

Thanks!



3of11 said:


> The first shot is my favorite.  It really is great.  As I went further to more sad faces it made me a little sad too.  However, love the first one.


----------



## Reanimator (Apr 19, 2009)

Excellent shot!



toronto wedding photographers


----------



## linpelk (Apr 19, 2009)

Have his parents seen these yet?  You may be out of a babysitting job (was that your intention??)


----------

